# downloading songs



## salils (Apr 30, 2006)

How can I download bollywood songs thru nte to my PC from RAAGA.COM


----------



## startmenu (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't thing RAAGA.COM offers song downloading service,try other sites.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 30, 2006)

What you are talking about is piracy and it is not allowed. There are other sites that offer download of music but not free of cost.


----------



## startmenu (Apr 30, 2006)

Try *www.funmaza.com/, this is free and legal.


----------



## ashfame (Apr 30, 2006)

Warning :
Such sites that offer free downloads which are otherwise not available legally, might contain malicious code.
I have come up with a site like this & when downloading a song from it, norton 2006 caught it up, it was a spyware.
Beware of such things.
And if you really wanna have some new songs, get yourself a P2P sharing software like Bearshare/Limewire. I recommend bearshare, its the least resources hoggy of the two's.

Click here to download it:
*download.bearshare.com/BSPROINSTALL.exe


----------



## vikasg03 (Apr 30, 2006)

hy
u can use ares lite or ares preimium software and download mp3 free of cost . i think it is a p2p software. as for as security concern i don't know when i download mp3 from other users share folder at that time some one try to connect my pc or not.
vikas


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Apr 30, 2006)

Wrong section:should be in QnA

Post reported.


----------



## ashfame (Apr 30, 2006)

vikasg03 said:
			
		

> hy
> u as for as security concern i don't know when i download mp3 from other users share folder at that time some one try to connect my pc or not.
> vikas


There is no harm in that if you have your preferences good. Just a share of your bandwidth will be utilized.
In Bearshare, you can even turn off uploads however the speed will not be more than a >2kBps.


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2006)

Firstly, isn't what we are all talking here illegal?


----------



## sakumar79 (May 1, 2006)

The legal way to download songs onto your system: Buy the CD and copy the songs onto your system

The illegal way: Lets not go that route, okay?

Arun


----------



## ashfame (May 1, 2006)

Does sharing on P2P also counts as illegal?


----------



## abracadabra (May 1, 2006)

why dont u buy a legal version of the songs u like. atleast ppl over here please stop promoting piracy.


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2006)

ashfame said:
			
		

> Does sharing on P2P also counts as illegal?


Well OP here asked for a way to download songs for free which aren't supposed to be available for free. But, you can always share some things legally over the file sharing networks. 
In this count, yeah what is being talked about is totally illegal. 
Using P2P, including torrents is never illegal. What makes it illegal is the content sahred over these networks.


----------



## ashfame (May 1, 2006)

Mods, Admin pl feel free to lock this thread.
We don't want to promote privacy.


----------



## FatBeing (May 1, 2006)

As far as I know, downloading songs from internet radio isn't illegal till you give that song to someone else. The Indian Copyright Act (like many other countries') has a "fair use" clause that lets you keep as many copies of copyrighted content as long as it is for your own personal use ONLY. 

The unfortunate thing is that there's a million different interpretations of the fair use clause, so you never know when you've broken the law.

And like tech_your_future said: Using P2P and Torrents isn't illegal - it's the content.

I'm not locking this thread because:
1. No links to pirated music have been provided (please keep it that way)
2. This could actually evolve into a healthy discussion, and should make for interesting reading.


----------



## Raiden Bee (May 1, 2006)

First get your heads clear on piracy

Any creation for which the creator demands payment per unique user but does not get it is piracy

So P2P is piracy. So is getting an original CD from a friend and ripping it

For those who wanna go the right way, wait for iTunes to start its downloading service in India. I heard they're impressed by the iPod's popularity and will begin operations soon

Raiden Bee


----------



## godsownman (May 1, 2006)

There are some sites legal ( I think so  ) , you can search for them by providing the track name that you want to download in Google .

I'm sure you will come across something .


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2006)

Raiden Bee said:
			
		

> First get your heads clear on piracy
> 
> Any creation for which the creator demands payment per unique user but does not get it is piracy
> 
> ...


Well if I use P2P only for downloading linux and sharing free music, yes it's available though it's not commercial music, then how can P2P be ilegal?
I am not promoting piracy but actually in India piracy does help. I will give my own example. I came across songs of artists like Bryan Adams and MLTR through P2P channels and became their fan. Else I would have never known of them. I am ready to buy their cd's now as I do like their songs a lot. I even attended both their concerts in Mumbai. So, in this case piracy rather helped the artists in long term rather than hinder. 
There are some people too who download music or movies via P2P just to see how good or bad it is. They need not waste their money on sub-standard ones. Then they buy or watch in theatres whichever ones they like.
It does not necessarily hold true for all and sundry but it is true in some cases. Well it differs from situation to situation.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 2, 2006)

Try Soundbuzz for legal music downloads.


----------



## abhishek4u (May 2, 2006)

its too easy to download songs from a site dat offers free listenin! but since its illegal...im not goin into details


----------



## FatBeing (May 2, 2006)

Sheesh...you give people some leeway...

*Please read the rules before posting - no illegal links!*

Next person to post a warez/illegal mp3 link gets a permanent ban - n00b or not.


----------



## Raiden Bee (May 2, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Well if I use P2P only for downloading linux and sharing free music, yes it's available though it's not commercial music, then how can P2P be ilegal?
> I am not promoting piracy but actually in India piracy does help. I will give my own example. I came across songs of artists like Bryan Adams and MLTR through P2P channels and became their fan. Else I would have never known of them. I am ready to buy their cd's now as I do like their songs a lot. I even attended both their concerts in Mumbai. So, in this case piracy rather helped the artists in long term rather than hinder.
> There are some people too who download music or movies via P2P just to see how good or bad it is. They need not waste their money on sub-standard ones. Then they buy or watch in theatres whichever ones they like.
> It does not necessarily hold true for all and sundry but it is true in some cases. Well it differs from situation to situation.



You certainly have a point there. Groups like the Arctic Monkeys began distribution through P2P. Now they are millionares.

But remember....not everyone is a good soul like you. And in Law...feelings seldom count, the act does.

But good point though

Raiden Bee


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2006)

But for us the question is does the Indian IT Act, count it as illegal? That's what concerns us. Do they have a clause specifying that trading of such files over the internet is illegal? I haven't read IT Act well so I don't have much idea of that. Someone who has done so can light here? That would be nice to know.
SO as of now I can say it's immoral but illegality is a question mark for me as of yet.


----------



## salils (May 3, 2006)

the way u people treated this post & marking it as illegal.
there is no act  I think which orders it as illegal, this thing is immoral as TECH UR FUTURE said but not illegal otherwise I will not discuss it in Digit Forum if any body can show that this is illegal thing in IT laws then I'm sorry for this


----------



## easwaran (May 3, 2006)

hi
u can record what ever songs that is played
any website
ist 
down load
this free software
which is called 
jetaudio.
install it in ur pc
and then play the song
record it
any number songs
u will have no problem in recording
legally u r right
none can do anything
relax
cheers
love
easwaran
bangalore
india


----------



## mehulved (May 3, 2006)

Well it may not be illegal as per IT act but it sure is illegal as per the rules of this forum.


----------



## ashfame (May 3, 2006)

easwaran said:
			
		

> hi
> u can record what ever songs that is played
> any website
> ist
> ...



Is your keyboard faulty or u have pressed the return key randomly.


----------



## CT Squad (May 7, 2006)

The best is cooltoad.com need to sign up but for free!!


----------



## ashfame (May 7, 2006)

CT Squad said:
			
		

> The best is cooltoad.com need to sign up but for free!!


WARNING!!
Don't ever download stuff from "cooltoad.com", it contains spyware, & those with norton antivirus 2006 knows it.
I had myself caught it when i used the trial period of nav2006.


----------



## Saharika (May 7, 2006)

about raaga.com
if u have good internet connection 
u can download a software
1)audacity(recommeded)
2)goldwave
and record that songs
that way no danger from maillcoius codes as well
there is audio in facality as well
this has been discussed may be about 100 times in this forum


----------



## MysticHalo (May 7, 2006)

P2P is just a medium for sharing files between a large bunch of ppl(all P2P clients) which cannot be produced on the web, like webpages can be.So i may offer cracks to windows through P2P but not through the web...on P2P, its just a part of my HDD thats available for upload, and i've full freedom to store whatever i like on my HDD. P2P offers everything, from WinXP to Firefox to Music...and whether its legal or not depends upon what it is(like t_y_f said) There r P2P programs like iMesh that offer only Music downloads...so it might not be so illegal, concerning the fact that americans are the first to file lawsuits against all that's available (i wonder whether anybody filed a lawsuit against P2P...i LOST $10 Million coz my OS was distributed on P2P blah...blah..blah)
anyways, P2P is good enough...till u have a good Internet connection(unlimited), it can REALLY save u a lot of bucks


----------



## esumitkumar (May 8, 2006)

just use bearshare.com...download anything and let ur PC infected with Trojan horses and then remove them from Spyware Doctor


----------



## MysticHalo (May 8, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> just use bearshare.com...download anything and let ur PC infected with Trojan horses and then remove them from Spyware Doctor


I prefer limewire...and shareaza (though the dwload speeds r crappy)
But yeah...a lot of these files r fake and just trojans or backdoors. P2P must never be used without an antivirus running. I find torrents better....safer


----------



## iwillsavetheworld (May 9, 2006)

The website for latest hindi films songs download is www.indiamp3.com best website.


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 9, 2006)

Visit "www.cooltoad.com". U get A really huge collection of songs which u can download without any fee. I don't know if it is legal or illegal but its free & Indians will be toppers in running after free stuff!!!


----------



## shakti (May 9, 2006)

i think Mp3.com may help you but i m not sure whether it provides Downloading Facility Or not.


----------



## salils (May 10, 2006)

Saharika said:
			
		

> about raaga.com
> if u have good internet connection
> u can download a software
> 1)audacity(recommeded)
> ...



how can I record that song from raaga???????
THat's the problem with me!!!!


----------



## salils (May 10, 2006)

MysticHalo said:
			
		

> I prefer limewire...and shareaza (though the dwload speeds r crappy)
> But yeah...a lot of these files r fake and just trojans or backdoors. P2P must never be used without an antivirus running. I find torrents better....safer


Can u explain me how can I download something from these softwares??


----------



## salils (May 10, 2006)

easwaran said:
			
		

> hi
> u can record what ever songs that is played
> any website
> ist
> ...



How can I record song using JET AUDIO


----------

